# I just went grocery shopping! By myself!



## sickgirl787 (Feb 28, 2007)

I had to walk *through the mall* which was busy! Then into the shoppers drug mart, which was busy too!! I couldn't find what I was looking for and I felt like an idiot wandering around the store. I was about to put away my groceries and basket and walk out but I found it. And then I had to go through the checkout and pay with the bank card, which I hate doing. But I did! I did it all and I was all by myself! :boogie

I like the Kingsgate Mall where I went. There's a liquor store there and there's a lot of old winos around there so I don't feel like I'm the weirdest worst looking person.

It's funny a thing that seems so simple to most people is such an accomplishment.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

That's good. Good job!


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Congrats sickgirl787! 



sickgirl787 said:


> I couldn't find what I was looking for and I felt like an idiot wandering around the store.


lol, that happens to me all the time. Then I start to worry that they think I am going to steal something. Though I never would.


----------



## angelgail (Dec 1, 2006)

Good job :boogie I know how it feels I hate to go to the grocery store. I feel like I can't breath and when I finally get to my car I can't believe I actually did it. Like you said to tell someone this the would not understand. It is a big deal to go anywhere alone for us. Hang in there and keep trying to do the things you want to do. Take care.......

Angel


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

That's awesome. I usually go to the grocery store alone. It's not really a problem since it's not usually crowded and smaller than a mall. I do have a problem of shopping alone at the mall sometimes though.


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

sickgirl787 said:


> I had to walk *through the mall* which was busy! Then into the shoppers drug mart, which was busy too!! I couldn't find what I was looking for and I felt like an idiot wandering around the store. I was about to put away my groceries and basket and walk out but I found it. And then I had to go through the checkout and pay with the bank card, which I hate doing. But I did! I did it all and I was all by myself! :boogie
> 
> I like the Kingsgate Mall where I went. There's a liquor store there and there's a lot of old winos around there so I don't feel like I'm the weirdest worst looking person.
> 
> It's funny a thing that seems so simple to most people is such an accomplishment.


VERY NICE HIGH FIVE hehe

thats awesome


----------



## Transcend (Mar 24, 2007)

sickgirl787 said:


> I had to walk *through the mall* which was busy! Then into the shoppers drug mart, which was busy too!! I couldn't find what I was looking for and I felt like an idiot wandering around the store. I was about to put away my groceries and basket and walk out but I found it. And then I had to go through the checkout and pay with the bank card, which I hate doing. But I did! I did it all and I was all by myself! :boogie
> 
> I like the Kingsgate Mall where I went. There's a liquor store there and there's a lot of old winos around there so I don't feel like I'm the weirdest worst looking person.
> 
> It's funny a thing that seems so simple to most people is such an accomplishment.


I commend you for your courage. You're right, something like this most people do without a second thought, but as a fellow social anxiety sufferer, I know how much guts it takes to get yourself out the front door and actually go through with it, so it is a great accomplishment. I am still not able to do that, but I'm hoping that one day I will write here and also say that I was able to go through with it. Leonardo da Vinci once said
"One can have no smaller or greater mastery than mastery of oneself." Stay strong, and give yourself a pat on the back for every small victory, since they are all stepping stones to a positive future.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

SickGirl787,

It's a wonderful feeling to know that you can accomplish that; anxiety can be quite the trigger to avoid, but you pushed through and got your groceries! :boogie :boogie :boogie Way to go!


----------

